# Red swellings - Allergies or ?



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie has had a red swelling on his right leg for about two weeks. I first thought it was a tick bite, since it seemed to have a little pus-y center. But now it's growing and the pus head is much bigger. He was at the vets last week for his regular shots and the vet said to keep an eye on it. I tried neosporin at the vet's suggestion, then I put aloe lotion and then peroxide on it but nothing seems to help. Now he has begun worrying his left foot and the pad is red and swollen. I am wondering if this could be allergies? Neither swelling sems to really bother him. I have an appointment Sat. morning with the vet. Do these symptoms seem familiar to anyone?

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Suzy, I don't have any answers but just wanted to wish you good luck at the vet's and I pray that Cazzie's pads and leg are back to normal at the earliest. Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sue~ Maybe it's a bug bite that's gotten infected?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sue~ Maybe it's a bug bite that's gotten infected?


Sue, doesn't sound like an allergy to me. My guess would be the same as Leslie's. In any case, good luck. I'll make sure Tess is sending good thoughts Cazzie's way.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh gee - that doesn't sound like an allergy unless Cazie was really biting at it and caused a sore. Wish your vet could see you before Saturday - but you probably work and that's the only time you can get in. Good luck and hugs.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My guess would be a bite or scratch that's now infected. My daughter's cat has had similar things...look like a swelling with pus and a hole in the center. Since Cazzie is now chewing the foot I would think it's progressing and needs meds.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

:kiss: Here's a get well kiss for Cazzie from Roxie.
I don't have any advice for you but wanted to send the little guy some get well wishes. Hope the vet can help you and him quickly.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope the vet can kiss Cazzie's booboo with something and she will heal quickly.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

The swelling on the leg does not only have pus in the center but little pus swellings, like pinpricks, around the edges. I looked very closely at his paw and it has the little pinprick "pusballs" too. I am afraid he has a staph infection. I had a feeling about this, having seen this once before, years ago. I know it's dangerous to diagnose on your own, but have looked at some web sites with photos...Oh me oh my, I'm just afraid it's staph.

I can't get him in until Sat. morning but I am going to call tomorrow morning just in case.

Thanks for your good thoughts and I'm sure Cazzie thanks you too!

Sue


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sue, I hate to say it but staph infection was my first thought too as I started reading your recent post. (Actually it sounds like what I had a few months ago.) The good news is they should be able to give him an antibiotic to treat it, if that's what it is.
Good Luck


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

The vet says he doesn't think it's staph. He thinks the two red swellings are unrelated. The one on the leg he called histiocytoma which might have to be removed surgically if it doesn't go away. The pad he thinks is just an irritation. I have some liquid goo to rub on both. Thanks everyone, for your good thoughts.

Sue and Cazzie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It seems odd doesn't it that Caz has two ookie problems on the same leg? I hope your vet is right on target though and the goo clears it all up! Yuck I hate the idea of surgery, don't you?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Sue, 

Poor Cazzie! I hope it will dissappear on it's own and sweet little Caz won't have to have anything else done. I agree with Christie though... two different problems on one leg at the same time is an odd coincidence!

Here's a hug for Caz from Roxie... get well soon! :hug:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

The swellings are actually on two different legs - right front and right left. He doesn't seem to be affected by them, other than worrying the left foot now and again. 

S.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope the cream/gel works. My first thought was a bug bite. There are some ants that are nasty and of course the spiders. Please keep us updated on how Cazzie is doing. Sending good wishes your way-------


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> The swellings are actually on two different legs - right front and right left. He doesn't seem to be affected by them, other than worrying the left foot now and again.
> 
> S.


Oh!! silly me, I thought it was both on the same leg! That's much better then, less likely to be systemic or something. Is it looking at all better yet?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

How is Cazzie today, Sue?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Both swellings have gone down a bit, thankfully. I sure didn't want the cyst to be surgically removed! 

Thanks for asking,


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's great news! I hope he continues to heal with this ointment! Yay Cazzie!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that, Sue! Hope it will keep on clearing right up. It sure is worrisome when they are sick, isn't it. Roxie has had an bit of loose stools the past day and a half. I am pretty sure it was a new chicken treat I gave her but I am still worrying over it. (My DH said if I tell him one more time how Roxie's poop looks he is going to tape my mouth shut!) 

Hug Cazzie for Roxie and me!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Way to go Cazzie! Hope you keep getting better!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I(My DH said if I tell him one more time how Roxie's poop looks he is going to tape my mouth shut!)
> 
> Hug Cazzie for Roxie and me!


ound:ound: I've never had a baby, never plan on having a baby but spend more time talking about poop, feedings, toys, and bathing; and cleaning up after poop feedings, toys, bathing......I might as well have had children!!!! Oh I just realized, I did, they just have fur and never grow up!:brick:

Sue - glad Cazzie is feeling better!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This "goo" is cream color, heavy, labeled "panalog." It is sure doing the trick. However, new little red pimples broke out on Cazzie's belly. I used the panalog on them and they have cleared right up. So whether the lump/swelling on his leg and the paw and belly are all related, I can't guess. I was wondering if these little pimple swellings were like hot spots my GRs used to get, but because they were so hairy, I never saw them until they had worked the hair off and there was just angry red skin underneath. I am trying to think of what might be causing these eruptions - he's had no new food, no new meds....I guess the best I can do is keep on top of it. The belly and paw pimples are gone, the leg swelling is reduced in size. However, if that doesn't disappear and requires surgery, I will get a second opinion. Poor Cazzie, going under the knife, No Way! (Unless absolutely necessary!)

S.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Update on Cazzie's swellings: The panalog did the trick and the swellings and red pimples are gone. Apparently the swelling on his leg was not a cyst - I'm so thankful! Probably will never know the cause - can take some guesses - insect bites or allergic reactions, heat and humidity, poison ivy or some other toxic plant??????

All is well now!



Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure it would be great to know the cause so you'd know what to avoid, but thank goodness Cazzie is better. Give him a big hug from me and the boys.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh that's such great news! No surgeries on Cazzie, it was just something simple.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

So glad to hear Caz is better!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's a relief Suzy!! 
Hugs,
Carole


----------

